# Kevin OB



## kevinobrennan (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi This is Kevin OB,
I'm a new member. I'm a musician, guitarist, singer, own a recording studio in Lewes, DE and do sound work for my church. Got a few questions that I'll post in the appropriate forum. Great to be here.


----------



## DaveySimps (Dec 17, 2009)

Welcome Kevin! Great to have you aboard. Be sure to check out the Wiki and use the search function. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------

